# Neve na Serra Amarela / Lindoso



## Senador (9 Dez 2006 às 14:08)

Peço desculpa pela forma como estão ordenados os ficheiros, mas não tive mesmo paciencia  

Espero que gostem:

http://family.webshots.com/album/556309732zfexxK

UPDATE - SEGUNDA PARTE - SÁBADO - 60cm @ 1350m

http://community.webshots.com/album/556315868dYkrHT


----------



## tozequio (9 Dez 2006 às 14:22)

Boas fotos, a que altura foram tiradas?


----------



## Zoelae (9 Dez 2006 às 14:53)

Adorei, quem me dera estar aí!


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2006 às 15:19)

Boas fotos, é mais uma serra branca para a colecção  

Podias era ter posto as fotos directamente aqui


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2006 às 15:46)

Boa reportagem  
Também gosto muito dessa região.

As fotos de pormenor do graupel ou neve rolada estão muito boas.


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 18:39)

João!  

Mais uma excelente reportagem deste episódio da primeira visita a sério do general Inverno!!

Estamos bem representados ai no Norte desde o litoral até ao interior!
Adorei o filme, o vosso problema ao filmarem é esquecerem-se de desligar os pópós!  , é tão bopm ouvir a neve a cair e o vento...  

As fotos da neve granulada ou sleet estão um espectáculo, assim como um dos filme, onde cai este tipo de neve de forma copiosa!  Um belo exemplo desse tipo de fenómeno! (LUPER vês agora melhor a diferença entre o que é sleet e granizo, como o que te caiu aí há uns dias atrás?  )

Imagino como estaria essa zona hoje de manhã!   

Parabéns ao piloto cá da casa!

PS-Continuamos a aguardar fotos das tuas vistas maravilhosas lá de cima...


----------



## Minho (9 Dez 2006 às 19:04)

Serra Amarela esse gigante em pleno Gerês  

Muita neve também, ainda por cima tiradas de manhã. Como estaria ao final de sábado


----------



## Senador (9 Dez 2006 às 19:13)

tozequio disse:


> Boas fotos, a que altura foram tiradas?




A altura foi mais ou menos a 1.90m, a altitude a 1100/1200m 

Vou por aqui as fotos de hoje para verem a camadona que caíu esta noite.. tou só a fazer upload


----------



## Senador (9 Dez 2006 às 20:00)

UPDATE - SEGUNDA PARTE - SÁBADO - 60cm @ 1350m

http://community.webshots.com/album/556315868dYkrHT


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 20:57)

João Oliveira disse:


> SEGUNDA PARTE - DOMINGO - 60cm @ 1350m
> 
> http://community.webshots.com/album/556315868dYkrHT



João olha que hoje é Sábado...  

Este sim já é um nevão digno desse nome! a foto das escadas é bem elucidativa disso mesmo!   






Os videos com o TT estão também muito engraçados  ! Que temp. tinhas -1? Com estradas naquelas condições só mesmo assim com um carro alto!


----------



## Rog (9 Dez 2006 às 21:01)

Exelentes fotos João Oliveira!!


----------



## Senador (9 Dez 2006 às 21:33)

kimcarvalho disse:


> João olha que hoje é Sábado...
> 
> Este sim já é um nevão digno desse nome! a foto das escadas é bem elucidativa disso mesmo!
> 
> ...




Ando todo trocado! 
Quanto á temperatura não sei, mas devia andar nos -1/-2ºC .... windchill -10!  :P


----------



## tozequio (10 Dez 2006 às 00:47)

João Oliveira disse:


> A altura foi mais ou menos a 1.90m, a altitude a 1100/1200m
> 
> Vou por aqui as fotos de hoje para verem a camadona que caíu esta noite.. tou só a fazer upload



  Até já confundo altura com altitude, a minha cabeça não anda bem  

Quanto às fotos estou    nunca pensei que acumulasse tanto a cotas não muito elevadas. Espectáculo


----------



## dj_alex (10 Dez 2006 às 13:39)

Boas fotos

Essa zona é bastante bonita...


----------



## Minho (10 Dez 2006 às 14:57)

Que acumulação brutal a acumulação. Que diferença fazem mais 200 metros de altitude


----------



## Fernando_ (10 Dez 2006 às 17:06)

Boas fotos, Joao  
Windchill -10º


----------

